# Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...



## BeaT2T (11. Oktober 2015)

Benutzt ihr sie? oder habt ihr sie schonmal getestet? wenn ja...

Wie findet ihr die Gummifische von Lieblingsköder?

Welche Farben benutzt ihr am liebsten?

Welche Größen benutzt ihr?



MFG


BeaT2T Frisch und Knackig :vik:


----------



## alex.kigitovic (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich hab da auch nix von gehalten aber sie fangen wirklich gut bin da über nen Kollegen ausm Forum hier mit angefangen(danke Daniel an dieser Stelle). In trüben Gewässern laufen die Pinkys einfach super. Es gibt allerdings einen Haufen von Stint Shads die genau so sind wie die von LK nur billiger. MB Fishing z.B. hat die Köder schon länger im Angebot und das sogar in den gleichen Farben nur etwas billiger. 

Die von Roy Fisher sind genau so aufgebaut nur haben ne härtere Mischung und halten dadurch länger. Ich Fische die 10cm Variante weil ich unngerne mit Stinger fische und die 12er immer Schwanzlos wieder in der Box landen. 

Mit den Farben hat LK super gelöst für anfänger mit ihrer Wetter Methode. Also guck dir an wie die Wetter Methode funktioniert und Kauf dir den günstigsten Stint Shad den du findest in den passenden Farben. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker86 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Roy Fischer..kostengünstige und gute Alternative!!
Da lk fast das doppelte Kosten!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

LK: 5,50 Euro / 4 Stück = 1,375 Euro 
RF: 2,99 Euro / 5 Stück = 0,598 Euro

http://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-der-zander-gummifisch-12cm-5-stueck-uv-firetiger--19962.html

Wie geil ist denn der UV Firetiger?

Btw, an den Rox Fisher Ködern wird auch verdient. Da sieht man mal, wieviel mehr an den anderen verdient werden...dann kommen sie alle aus einer der 4 Gufi Fabriken aus China...wenn nicht aus ein und derselben.


----------



## Spiker86 (11. Oktober 2015)

Allrounder27 schrieb:


> LK: 5,50 Euro / 4 Stück = 1,375 Euro
> RF: 2,99 Euro / 5 Stück = 0,598 Euro
> 
> http://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fishers-der-zander-gummifisch-12cm-5-stueck-uv-firetiger--19962.html
> ...



So siehts aus..


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Die LK sind halt perfekt für die Fashion Victims zugeschnitten!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Und überall erhältlich.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Hab glaub ich mal 3 Päckchen verangelt.
Nichts drauf gefangen, der einzige Biss den ich hatte war ein Waller, der aber ausgestiegen is #6


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Habe gestern das erste mal mit den lieblingsköder gefischt .
Mit dem sunny lemon ( glaub das er so heißt) einen 55er Zander gefangen. Danach auch viele Bisse noch drauf gehabt und leider alle mit Hängern verrissen und somit konnte ich nicht länger ausprobieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Gut sind sie, aber das weiss man nicht erst seit LK. Den Ursprung (Spro Playboy gibts nämlich schon länger...


----------



## Spiker86 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ja die sind schon gut und auch sehr sehr fängig..
Aber wieso das doppelte ausgeben wenn es 
Die halb so teuren auch bringen?


----------



## alex.kigitovic (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ebend finde ich auch. Und dann sind die möglichkeiten der von MB, Roy Fisher oder der Zander Uki von wir haben Billiger. Die Farben von MB sind aber am nahesten an den LK's. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und überall erhältlich.



und von Veit W.

Kein Bedarf |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Bin gerade dabei einen Testbericht über die Lieblingsköder zu schreiben. Getestet werden alle verfügbaren Farben und Längen, das Wetterkonzept und welche Fische sich besonders für die Köder interessieren.

Beim ersten Test konnte ich gleich einen Zander, sowie einen kleinen Hecht überlisten - man darf also gespannt sein


----------



## Spiker86 (12. Oktober 2015)

RayZero schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei einen Testbericht über die Lieblingsköder zu schreiben. Getestet werden alle verfügbaren Farben und Längen, das Wetterkonzept und welche Fische sich besonders für die Köder interessieren.
> 
> Beim ersten Test konnte ich gleich einen Zander, sowie einen kleinen Hecht überlisten - man darf also gespannt sein



Die zander hättest du mit den halb so teuren auch gefangen


----------



## nakedchef (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Also vom Pinky hab ich auch schon viel gehört, bin irgendiw nur zu geizig dafür. Aber testen sollte man es evtl mal.. 
habe mir von domäne so ein 200 Stück paket gekauft, da ist so viel drin das es wohl noch dauert bis ich nachkaufen muss.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Die zander hättest du mit den halb so teuren auch gefangen



Da hast du doch in diesem Thread 4 x darauf hingewiesen. Danke dafür, ich wusste es zwar, kannte aber keine Quelle.
Wenn er nun mal seinen Bericht vorab ankündigt, dann lass ihn doch. Evtl. hat er die Dinger preiswert erhalten oder sogar geschenkt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4417071&postcount=3

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4417079&postcount=5

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4417175&postcount=11

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4417370&postcount=15


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Die zander hättest du mit den halb so teuren auch gefangen



Das mag ja sein, aber hier geht es nun einmal um die Lieblingsköder. Eine Köderdiskussion ist sowieso schwierig - vor allem auf den Preis bezogen. Deiner Aussage nach dürfte keiner Hardbaits von Illex fischen, weil die günstigen Spro Powercatcher genauso fangen.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich fische die Dinger nicht mehr! Es gibt drei Gründe:

1.) Absoluter Beschiss! Jeder Anbieter hypt die Dinger in den Himmel, aber es sind einfach billig Chinaköder und alle die Selben!
2.) Absolut Überbewertet! Marketing hat hier perfekt funktioniert! Es fängt sogar so langsam richtig an zu nerven! Veit Wilde erwähnt einfach in jeden Video und Beitrag= gefangen auf den  Stint von MB-fishing! 
3.)Es gibt einfach bessere! Warum soll man auf jeden Zug aufspringen?


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ja mei... das ist halt die Neue Deutsche Gummiwelle, die gegen den etablierten Rubber Rock aufbegehrt. Zum Glück gibt es die riesige Auswahl und keinen Zwang alles zu kaufen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich fische die Dinger nicht mehr! Es gibt drei Gründe:
> 
> 1.) Absoluter Beschiss! Jeder Anbieter hypt die Dinger in den Himmel, aber es sind einfach billig Chinaköder und alle die Selben!
> 2.) Absolut Überbewertet! Marketing hat hier perfekt funktioniert! Es fängt sogar so langsam richtig an zu nerven! Veit Wilde erwähnt einfach in jeden Video und Beitrag= gefangen auf den  Stint von MB-fishing!
> 3.)Es gibt einfach bessere! Warum soll man auf jeden Zug aufspringen?



Nochmal: der LK. ist von VW.

Ein Köder , der schon lange existiert und nun teurer aufgelegt wurde.

Das Marketing zuvor hat viele Angler darauf geeicht, dass Zitat "Ein Zanderköder schlank" sein muss, Zitat Ende.

Das ist natürlich völliger Unsinn.

Es gibt ja auf dem Markt überhaupt keine "fetten" Köderarten, die nicht fangen 

Aus Erfahrung am Rhein konnte ich mitnehmen, dass diese Köderart einfach schlechter fing.

Aber : Jeder Köder, der auch nur annähernd einem Köderfisch gleichkommt, ist hie und da fängig.

Einfach ausprobieren.

Ich habe meine Schlüsse jedenfalls gezogen...|rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich denke, dass der Lieblingsköder mit der Wettermethode (egal ob sie stimmt oder nicht) gerade für Anfänger interessant ist, weil sie sich dann nicht dem leidigen Thema der Köderfarbe auseinander setzen müssen, weil ihnen die Entscheidung quasi abgenommen wird. 
 Dadurch können sie sich auf andere Dinge wie Köderführung, etc. konzentrieren.

 Ich selbst habe bisher nur den Möhrchen auf der Ostsee gefischt und das war eine absolute Nullnummer.

 Habe mir jetzt die neuen Farben Sunny-Lemon und Whisky-Orange in 10cm für die Barschangelei besorgt. Mal schauen was die bringen.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich bin leider auch der Meinung, dass die Köder zu unrecht dermaßen gehypt werden. Und für den Preis der "teureren" Klone - bekomme ich schon nen 8er Pack Shaker oder BassAssasins.


Wir haben in der letzten Zeit am Rhein und Main viel experimentiert. Ein Blick auf die Hauptfutterfische beim Barsch und Zanderangeln zeigte schnell - es sind nicht die "großen und schlanken" Köder alla Stinte etc die fangen, sondern allesum die 9-10cm in "Grundeltarnkleidchen". Bevor sich daher Anfänger auf irgendwelche pauschalen Zettel verlassen - lieber schauen was die Räuber eig tagtäglich zu futtern vorfinden...


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



> lieber schauen was die Räuber eig tagtäglich zu futtern vorfinden...



Wobei wir ja dann bei Farben á la ayu, pumpkinseed, motoroil, oder kauli etc. pp. landen. Farben aus der Natur, mit denen ich bisher auch deutlich am besten gefangen habe. Schockfarben mögen sicher auch ihre Bedeutung haben, aber sie widerstreben mir und damit fische ich sie wohl auch mit zu wenig Zutrauen und sie fangen dementsprechend bescheiden.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das am zuverlässigsten fängt, was dem natürlichen Beuteschema nah kommt. Vielleicht nicht immer, aber doch fats meistens.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Moin Andal,


darauf wollte ich hinaus - aber auch auf was anderes.
Teils werden unsere Gewässer immer klarer und der Angeldruck steigt m. Meinung nach auch gewaltig an. Besonders was das Thema Spinnfischen angeht. 


Wenn also die Hauptbeute von Barsch und co. kleine, dicke Gundeln sind - warum dann die klassische Lauben/ Stintform verwenden? Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die schlanken Köder ihren Siegeszug im Norden an der Elbe etc. und im Nordosten an der Saale hatten. Aber auch da kommen die Grundeln langsam hin....


----------



## zanderzone (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

@ Rheinspezi: Wie der LK ist von VW? VW pusht den MB Stint! Und Jens Puhle ist LK!!
Aber wie gesagt.. Alles das gleiche, ob Spro, LK, MB, AD oder Fischfieber..


----------



## Timovdh (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Mb stint shad ist mit 9cm und der Lk mit 10cm angegeben-weiß jemand ob die gleich lang sind?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn also die Hauptbeute von Barsch und co. kleine, dicke Gundeln sind - warum dann die klassische Lauben/ Stintform verwenden?



Ich persönlich denke:
Alles was unter Wasser irgendwie "unnatürlich" - also wie ein kranker oder verletzter Fisch - zuckt und wackelt, wird irgendwann "Opfer" eines Räubers.

Ob dick oder dünn, lang oder kurz...

Ein Vorteil, den schlankere Köder haben ist, dass man in der Strömung mit weniger Blei arbeiten kann oder bei gleichem Gewicht den Köder besser führen..

Und es gibt ja zig Varianten von Noaction über Lowaction bis zu Heftigstaction...

Und - so ne Schexxxx  -alle fangen irgendwann ihren Fisch...

Wer hat nun recht?

Weder das verteufeln noch das hochloben eines bestimmten Köders, Ködertypes oder Farbe ist fangentscheidend.

Sondern, ob der Angler an sein Gewässer und die Situation, sowie auf sein Gerät und Angelstil angepasst, den bestmöglichen Köder angelt oder eben nicht..

Und das können am gleichen Gewässer zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Spot für 2 Angler durchaus unterschiedliche Köder sein, je nach verwendetem Gerät und Führung der Köder...


----------



## vermesser (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich habe die Dinger bzw. Klone auch in der Box. Ja sie fangen (manchmal) oder auch nicht (häufiger). 

Das tun sie, wie x andere Köder von billigst bis teuer auch?

Was lehrt uns das? Nimm was dir liegt und gefällt. Den Räubern is das relativ schnuppe. Ein Köder, dem ich vertraue, der fängt immer mehr als ein gehypter, dem ich kritisch gegenüber stehe.


----------



## Patrick086 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Also ich habe schon lange die Stint Shads in der Box und fang damit auch (aber nur, wenn die Räuber auch wollen |rolleyes, was sie meistens aber nicht tun).Was ich allerdings seit neustem auch herausgefunden habe ist, dass die Räuber vermehrt in der Elbe auf natürliche Farben stehen . Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
Hype oder nicht , bei mir haben sie sich bewährt ! Mir egal , wer die Dinger anpreisst (und wenn es Gott persönlich oder sonst wer ist). Was fängt bleibt in der Köderbox, alles was nichts fängt fliegt raus (oder reisst in der Elbe ab).


----------



## zorra (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

..die Dinger fangen(tun andere aber auch) ich fische die von Spro....dat kann auch nervig werden da wo die Monster Grundeln sind...die hängen am Schwanz und lassen nicht los..hebst sie aussem Wasser reisst dat Ding ab Grundel und Schwanz verschwinden...wer-was ist LK???????
gr.zorra


----------



## Spiker86 (12. Oktober 2015)

RayZero schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber hier geht es nun einmal um die Lieblingsköder. Eine Köderdiskussion ist sowieso schwierig - vor allem auf den Preis bezogen. Deiner Aussage nach dürfte keiner Hardbaits von Illex fischen, weil die günstigen Spro Powercatcher genauso fangen.



Natürlich darf jeder fischen was er möchte..
Das steht doch außer frage,
Mir ging es nur um den Sinn..nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!


----------



## Spiker86 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

LK=Lieblingsköder!


----------



## Eilenburger (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Eine unendliche Diskussion wenn ihr mich fragt...

Meiner Erfahrung nach fangen die Köder und sie sind auch zum großteil in meinen Köderboxen vertreten...nur steht auf meinen MB drauf und nicht LK (juckt die Fische aber nicht!!!).

P.S. Und das Veit in fast jedem Video Werbung für den MB Stint macht, ist doch genauso legitim wie das alle anderen machen. LK verschickt auch seine Köder an Youtuber, Sebastian Hänel macht ebenso Werbung für seine Rute bzw für seine Kauli`s. Nur so funktioniert`s eben...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Der Lieblingsköder hat seine Existenzberechtigung wie jeder andere Köder auch. Wer der erste ist/war, das sollte dem Kunden eigentlich fast egal sein. Preis, Qualität und Fängigkeit zählen. Fängig sind sie alle. Die Qualität relativ ähnlich und am Ende steht da noch der Preis. Alles andere sind wirklich kleine Details, die sich unterschieden. Der LK hat im Vergleich zum MB Stint Shad eine leicht andere Form und ist etwas größer.

Der Lieblingsköder besticht in erster Linie durch sein Marketing und die Wettermethode. Das ganze wirkt eben frisch. Und vor allem für Einsteiger und unsichere Angler ist der LK eine tolle Sache, denn er schafft vertrauen. Und für jeden Anfänger ist Vertrauen das schwierigsten. Erst wenn man die ersten Fische gefangen hat und dem Köder vertraut, kann man anfangen wirklich effektiv zu angeln.

Das Vertrauen hatte ich damals auch mit dem LK. Heute fische ich allerdings nur noch MB Stint und Aido. Letztere, weil ich mal einen von einem Kollegen in die Hand gedrückt bekommen habe und direkt einen guten Fisch verhaften konnte. Anschließend habe ich mir ein paar für einen Test zuschicken lassen (LK habe ich auch auf meiner Seite getestet) und habe auf einmal regelrechte Fangorgien (im Vergleich zu sonst) gehabt. Seit dem habe ich - vor allem bei Zander und Barschen - richtig massig Fänge gehabt. Das Vertrauen in diesen Köder von MB Fishing ist für mich gegeben und da der Preis um weiten günstiger ist, als der von LK, ist die Frage für mich klar wo ich aktuell bleibe.

Hin und wieder hängt aber natürlich auch ein LK am Haken.



Timovdh schrieb:


> Mb stint shad ist mit 9cm und der Lk mit 10cm angegeben-weiß jemand ob die gleich lang sind?


Die Größen variieren. Nicht nur in der Länge.


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Sind wir doch einmal ehrlich. Wenn ein Gummiköder gut, bis sehr gut fängt, dann ist der hauptsächliche Grund dafür doch am dicken Ende der Rute zu suchen. Wer mit dem Zeug nicht richtig umgehen kann, der wird auch nur Zufallsfänge verbuchen können. Ich finde, dass das gerade bei Gummiködern verstärkt der Fall ist, da sie ja von der Animation durch den Angler erst so richtig Leben kriegen. Klartext. Ein Hänel, Isaiasch, Dietel, oder wer auch immer aus dieser Riege wird auch mit einem Speckschwartl am Jigkopf noch besser fangen, als einer wie ich. Die tun auch sonst nichts anderes. - Wenn wunderts!?


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



Andal schrieb:


> Sind wir doch einmal ehrlich. Wenn ein Gummiköder gut, bis sehr gut fängt, dann ist der hauptsächliche Grund dafür doch am dicken Ende der Rute zu suchen. Wer mit dem Zeug nicht richtig umgehen kann, der wird auch nur Zufallsfänge verbuchen können. Ich finde, dass das gerade bei Gummiködern verstärkt der Fall ist, da sie ja von der Animation durch den Angler erst so richtig Leben kriegen. Klartext. Ein Hänel, Isaiasch, Dietel, oder wer auch immer aus dieser Riege wird auch mit einem Speckschwartl am Jigkopf noch besser fangen, als einer wie ich. Die tun auch sonst nichts anderes. - Wenn wunderts!?



Irgendwo dazwischen liegt die Wahrheit - oft liegt es natürlich auch an irgendwelchen exklusiven Gewässerabschnitten oder der überdurchschnittlich guten Ausrüstung (Boot mit E-Motor, Echo, Equipment on Mass).

Dennoch finde ich auch, dass der LK gerade für Einsteiger extrem interessant und sehr gut geeignet ist. Die Jungs haben sich auch echt mühe mit ihrer Homepage gegeben. Neben dem Produkt gibt es auch wirklich taugliche Tipps rund um den Zander und den Gummiköder, die gerade für Anfänger super nützlich sind.

Bin gerade auch dabei die Köder zu testen und konnte wie ihr ja mittlerweile wisst sofort einen Zander verhaften. Die letzten 3 male am gleichen Spot ging mit meinen Easy Shinern und Sea Shads gar nichts - was jetzt natürlich nichts heißen muss. Aber der Köder fängt und bewegt sich wirklich gut. Ganz normal Gefaulenzt zeigt er schon ein gutes Laufverhalten - also Idiotensicher


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Also das Marketing von Jens ist wirklich sehr überzeugend...


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Sehr geiles Foto  #6 #6 #6


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Eigentlich, so meine Erfahrung, gibt es bei Gummiködern, zumindest bei Action Shads, nur eine Eigenschaft, die die Spreu vom Weizen trennt...und das ist, ob sie vernünftig bei geringem Tempo laufen!! Ganz einfach.

Der billigste Nachbau eines Nachbaus, der aber gut läuft fängt.

Ein teurer zu harter, der nicht läuft bei Angeltempo, der fängt nicht.

Denn, wie sagt Profiblinker so schön, wackelt nix, beißt nix.

Der Lieblingsköder, der Stint, Playboy, MB irgendwas hat den Vorteil, bei relativ wenig Tempo gut zu laufen und mit dem Schwanz zu wackeln, ohne dabei zuviel Druck auf die Rute zu bringen. Deshalb fängt er.

Vom Farbkonzept der LKs halte ich eigentlich gar nix, das Marketing ist genial, das wars aber auch! Das kommt zu sehr aufs Gewässer an, als dass man das so sehr vereinfach könnte.


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Das Farbkonzept bei Lk ist doch ziemlich geil eigentlich ... Sunny = Weißfisch, Whisky = Grundel/Kaulbarsch, Captain = Weißfisch + farbiger Schwanz für extra Reiz, Pinky = Schockfarbe, Wakasabi = Barsch und dann gibt es noch den Sheriff für Dämmerung + Dunkelheit, Mr. Black und Mr. White wenn gar nichts geht, Mörchen für Dorsch oder als Schockfarbe und eben die zwei neuen - also quasi Sunny und Whisky mit farbigem Schwänzchen. Finde das noch überschaubar und sinnvoller als das, was Keitech und co. so machen. Die haben ja weit über 20 Farben [emoji23] - die fangen tatsächlich zusätzlich den Angler [emoji6]


----------



## Checco (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich habe die Keitechs aber ins Herz geschlossen, da haben wir es, die fangen auch Angler 
Davon abgesehen aber auch ganz toll Barsche, Zander und Hechte...
Das ist aber nicht das Thema hier, Fakt ist doch das die Köder fangen an die man glaubt, die sind ja auch schließlich länger im Wasser als die Anderen.
Ich ertappe mich immer wieder dabei mal nen Köder auszuprobieren aber im Endeffekt nutze ich immer die Gleichen.
Bei Gummi bräuchte ich eigentlich nur 4 oder 5 Köder und diverse Jigköpfe, daß reicht mir um den ganzen Tag rum zu bekommen, wenn ich das Gewässer kenne.


----------



## ajotas (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Hab grad kürzlich endlich 2 mal kurz hintereinander Erfolg auf LK -Captain gehabt......hatte denen mal wieder ne chance gegeben.....dort, wo stint-shads laufen, sicher n guter Köder...aber schlagt mich nicht,...an meinem Hauptgewässer fangen meiner Meinung nach Standard-Kopytos die meiste Zeit deutlich besser.....meinen Favourite verrate ich aber nicht (-;


----------



## ajotas (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



RayZero schrieb:


> bin gerade auch dabei die Köder zu testen und konnte wie ihr ja mittlerweile wisst sofort einen Zander verhaften. Die letzten 3 male am gleichen Spot ging mit meinen Easy Shinern und Sea Shads gar nichts - was jetzt natürlich nichts heißen muss.



Heißt auch nix......isn guter Köder, der gut das macht, was er verspricht (gute Quali)....dort, wo Stints die Zetties um den Verstand bringen, von der Performance top. Im ganz Trüben sind Stints meiner Meinung nach nicht 1. Wahl.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Alle Köder werden sicher irgendwann fangen..... aber ich persönlich mag den Hype um die Stinte gar nicht. Weder die ganze MB Geschichte - noch das LK gehype... Erinnert mich bisi sehr an die Hearty Rise Threads....

Meine Gewässer werden bis auf den Main immer klarer - also sind eher Naturfarben angesagt. Und neben den unbezahlbaren Japan Weichködern, die nach jedem Grundelkontakt reif für die Tonne sind, stehen Ami Gummis von BassAssasin und LunkerCity bei mir ganz hoch im Kurs....Wer da keine Farbe für sein Gewässer findet....


----------



## Chr1ng (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Moin zusammen,
habe vor kurzem beim Hochseefischen die LK Möhrchen ausgiebig getestet und an zwei Tagen einige ordentliche Dorsche damit rausgezogen. Leider war so ziemlich nach jedem zweiten Dorsch das gute Möhrchen nicht mehr brauchbar und musste gewechselt werden. Bei einem Stückpreis von über einem Euro nervt das schon ein wenig. 
Zu den anderen LK kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, konnte beim letzten Besuch im Angelladen einfach nicht dran vorbei gehen und habe mir eine Packung mitgenommen. Da der Zanderbestand in meinem Gewässer so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden ist, werde ich mal testen wie die Hechte auf die Köder reagieren.


----------



## vermesser (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Mäßig. Die ganzen Stints und Klone sind nur sehr mäßige Hechtköder. Zu schmal, zu wenig Druck. In meiner Hechtbox hab ich die gar nicht.


----------



## RayZero (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mäßig. Die ganzen Stints und Klone sind nur sehr mäßige Hechtköder. Zu schmal, zu wenig Druck. In meiner Hechtbox hab ich die gar nicht.



Das lässt sich so nicht pauschalisieren.

Ich hatte auf den Whisky 12,5cm den Zander und einen kleinen Hecht (mitte 40) gefangen, obwohl in dem Fluss absolut keine Stinte vorkommen. Der einzige, längliche und dort vorkommende Köderfisch ist die Laube.

Der Köder fängt - wahrscheinlich nicht besser oder schlechter wie jeder andere Gummiköder. Schade das wir den Fisch nicht fragen können, warum er denn jetzt gerade diesen Köder genommen hat |supergri


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Moin,

der entscheidende Nachteil solcher Slim-Köder liegt m.M. nach an der Unauffälligkeit.

So ein Köder läuft im trüben Wasser einfach sehr dezent.

Im klaren Wasser auf Barsch bspw. muss das kein Nachteil sein;

ich denke mal, es werden so "viele" Zander auf diese Köderform gefangen, weil sie einfach durch die sehr intensive Vermarktung ( Strehlow+Co ) gerade in Norddeutschland am Meisten gefischt werden.

Ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie sich jeder Angler in H.H. bspw. einen simplen Twister in den Karabiner hängt.

Naaa - werden dann die Zanderfänge ausbleiben oder sogar besser werden ? 

Es gab mal ein Video am Rhein, dass sehr anschaulich bewies, dass diese köderform inkl. Farbgebung an einigen Gewässern nicht oder kaum bzw. deutlich schlechter funktioniert...hier bspw. der Niederrhein.

Der eine Profi angelte mit Stint , der andere mit "normal" bzw. Ami - Köder.

Obwohl Beide die gleichen Plätze befischten, wurde der Stintangler etwa im Verhältnis 1:10 in Grund und Boden geangelt 

Es bleibt also genug Spielraum zum experimentieren...von der Wettermethode halte ich wenig; wer einen weißen Gummifisch bei klarem Wasser und Sonnenschein empfiehlt...

Naja, nur meine bescheidene Meinung , die Profis können das sicher besser.

R.S.

P.S: und immer schön der Werbung folgen, gerade als Anfänger ist das das Beste und Einfachste  ( vor Allem für die Produkt-Manager )


----------



## ajotas (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Man fängt sicher alles mal und in vielen Situationen wahrscheinlich auch besser als mit flankenden und großem Schwanzteller (Zander).

Ich hatte die mal ne Weile wirklich viel dran und konzentriert gefischt. Und nüscht.....witzigerweise dann bei Köderwechsel kurz danach 2-3 mal plötzlich Erfolg auf eben den anderen Ködertyp.

Das ist statistisch auch nicht wirklich fundiert, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass diese Form Köder manchmal oder auch an bestimmten Gewässertypen meistens eher schlechter läuft.


----------



## vermesser (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich sage ja nicht, dass sich an die Stinte kein Hecht hängt, ich sage nur, dass es deutlich bessere Hechtköder gibt!


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Für Hechte wurden die Stinte ja auch nie gegossen.


----------



## Patrick086 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Habe auch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Stinte bzw. schlanke  Gummis sind im Fluss (z.B. Elbe |rolleyes) top. Zander und Barsche mögen die sehr gern . Anders sieht es aber in unserem Vereinssee aus, da wollen die nur hochrückige ,breite Latschen, da viele Rotfedern, Plötzen (Rotaugen) und Bleier vorkommen. Dementsprechend fangen auch nur Gummis ,die in etwa diese Form haben, gut.


----------



## Mdeer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



Chr1ng schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habe vor kurzem beim Hochseefischen die LK Möhrchen ausgiebig getestet und an zwei Tagen einige ordentliche Dorsche damit rausgezogen. Leider war so ziemlich nach jedem zweiten Dorsch das gute Möhrchen nicht mehr brauchbar und musste gewechselt werden. Bei einem Stückpreis von über einem Euro nervt das schon ein wenig.
> Zu den anderen LK kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, konnte beim letzten Besuch im Angelladen einfach nicht dran vorbei gehen und habe mir eine Packung mitgenommen. Da der Zanderbestand in meinem Gewässer so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden ist, werde ich mal testen wie die Hechte auf die Köder reagieren.



Das Dorsch-Problem ist uns auch hinzureichend bekannt.. Die Gummi-Mischung ist halt einfach viel zu weich dafür. Teilweise kannste nach jedem FIsch die Dinger weghauen.. Da ich ohne "Angst-Drilling" fische, gibts halt auch mal fehlbisse bzw. sie packen den nicht ganz. Folge daraus: Schwanz ab..

Güstige Alternative zm Möhrchen: 'n kypto.. Fast gleiche Farbe. 

Ich persölich bevorzuge dann doch das Möhrchen. Aus dem einfachem Grund, das ich für die Möhrchen nicht zahlen muss


----------



## Harrie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich persölich bevorzuge dann doch das Möhrchen. Aus dem einfachem Grund, das ich für die Möhrchen nicht zahlen muss [/QUOTE]

Moin

Dann schick mal ein paar rüber.


----------



## YuryR. (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

die "Erfolgsköder" :q gibt es auch als echte "Ami-Ware" :vik:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200569304843

diese habe ich schon vor 5? Jahren gefischt, da gab es weder die Roy Fischers, noch Zander-Uki, noch LK und der Hähnel hat noch Strelows Kaulis geangelt  

http://www.fiskon.de/softkoeder/kol...rkant-kauli/152/zanderkant-kauli-das-original

Gab es vor 5 Jahren schon den MB?



für mich ALLES 1 zu 1 das selbe - der halbe cm Größenunterschied und minimal anders geformte Kiemen/Nase sowie aufgeklebtes/aufgemaltes Auge verändern das Laufverhalten nicht... (die miiiinimalst unterschiedliche Gummimischung bei der Form auch nicht)

Und ja, DAS MODELL fängt Fische!


----------



## RayZero (9. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich habe den ersten Teil einer ausführlichen Testreihe auf meinem Blog veröffentlicht. Es geht um die hier diskutierten Köder der Firma Lieblingsköder. Schaut doch mal vorbei - ich hoffe ergefällt - http://www.bite-time.de/2015/11/09/testbericht-lieblingskoeder-teil-1 ...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

meine erfahrungen beschränken sich auf´s dorscheln mit dem möhrchen(nicht selbst gekauft)...

bisse gab es sehr viele, aber leider war die tüte nach ner halben stunde verangelt.
zum dorscheln also nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## RayZero (10. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



observer schrieb:


> meine erfahrungen beschränken sich auf´s dorscheln mit dem möhrchen(nicht selbst gekauft)...
> 
> bisse gab es sehr viele, aber leider war die tüte nach ner halben stunde verangelt.
> zum dorscheln also nicht zu gebrauchen!



Da die Gummimischung deiner Meinung nach zu weich bzw. anfällig ist?


----------



## alex.kigitovic (10. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Die Gummimischung ist meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu weich. Nach 3 Zandern ist bis jetzt ohne Uhu immer Schluss gewesen. Ich kenne nur eine Firma mit noch schlimmerer Mischung und das ist Keitech[emoji1] .

Leider fangen die Köder wirklich gut und deswegen kauft mans doch hin und wieder. Bis auf die Haltbarkeit von paar Hechtattacken(halte ich für unmöglich) find ich dein Bericht gut.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## J&J Fishing (11. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich hatte Anfang des Jahres auch mal einen kleinen Testbericht über die Lieblingsköder geschrieben.
http://angeltricks.blogspot.de/2015/02/lieblingskoder-fur-zander.html

Habe sie jetzt auch schon ne Weile in Gebrauch und ich finde die fangen echt gut....

Da ich ja wegen dem Testbericht nun ziemlich guten Kontakt zu Lieblingsköder habe, konnte ich auch raus bekommen das sie mit Hybrida drann sind eine Wobblerserie zu entwickeln.

Lg Jesko


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



alex.kigitovic schrieb:


> Die Gummimischung ist meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu weich. Nach 3 Zandern ist bis jetzt ohne Uhu immer Schluss gewesen. Ich kenne nur eine Firma mit noch schlimmerer Mischung und das ist Keitech[emoji1] .
> 
> Leider fangen die Köder wirklich gut und deswegen kauft mans doch hin und wieder. Bis auf die Haltbarkeit von paar Hechtattacken(halte ich für unmöglich) find ich dein Bericht gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk



Ooooch Leute, nun hört doch mal auf, Angeln ist Hobby und Hobby kostet  und 3 Fische auf einen Köder ist doch ne gute Quote
Wir versenken soviel Kohle in anderen Hobbies ( Auto, Frauen und andere unnütze Dinge) da jammern wir über Köder die Stückpreise von ca. 1€ haben, dass sollte doch jedem Wert sein :c und die Angelindustrie will doch auch leben:q:q
Jeder weiss, dass es so ist und trotzdem werden die Dinger verkauft, soviel, dass oft Lieferengpässe entstehen, zumindest bei KEITECH

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



RayZero schrieb:


> Da die Gummimischung deiner Meinung nach zu weich bzw. anfällig ist?



jo, genau


----------



## Holz Hecht (11. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> Da ich ja wegen dem Testbericht nun ziemlich guten Kontakt zu Lieblingsköder habe, konnte ich auch raus bekommen das sie mit Hybrida drann sind eine Wobblerserie zu entwickeln.



Naja, das ist ja nicht wirklich ein Geheimnis, und schon relativ lange bekannt (siehe ab 15:45): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdeU60TX3HQ

Bin mal gespannt, wie das sich entwickelt...

Allerdings sollten die bei Lieblingsköder aufpassen, das sie nicht zu viele verschiedene Baits in ihr Programm aufnehmen, sonst verliert man schnell den Überblick und das eigentliche Konzept alla "einfache übersichtliche Wettermethode" könnte nach hinten losgehen, weil man einfach, wie bei so vielen anderen Marken auch, von einer Köderflut überschwemmt wird...|uhoh: 

@J&J Toller Bericht übrigens, denn Du da verfasst hast#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

dieses problem sehe ich eher in den neuen farben...wenn vorher, nach der wettermethode, nur 5( oder so) farben notwendig sind, wären alle neuen farben ja theoretisch überflüssig...

neue köder könnte man ja ebenfalls nach der wettermethode konzipieren...


----------



## Fr33 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



observer schrieb:


> dieses problem sehe ich eher in den neuen farben...wenn vorher, nach der wettermethode, nur 5( oder so) farben notwendig sind, wären alle neuen farben ja theoretisch überflüssig...
> 
> neue köder könnte man ja ebenfalls nach der wettermethode konzipieren...





Genau das hatte ich mir auch gedacht, nachdem ich die neue Farbpalette gesehen habe. Diese "5 Farben für jedes Wetter" Verkaufsargument ist daher mehr oder weniger hinfällig....


Kann verstehen, dass die auf Wunsch der Kunden andere Farben aufnehmen mussten, da einfach die Anforderungen von Anglern und Gewässern zu unterschiedlich sind. Nur damit gehts wieder einen Schritt zu den Mitbewerbern.... und wenn ich dann die Farbpaletten von LunkerCity oder BassAssasin sehe.... würde ich dennoch zu denen greifen...


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Genau an dem Punkt scheiden sich dann spätestens die Geister. Brauchen die Fische wirklich nur 5 Farben, oder muss es so viele Farben geben, weil die Angler das für nötig erachten?

Wenn ich heute Kunstköder vermarkten sollte, woran würde ich mich da am ehesten orientieren? An dem was wirklich zieht, oder dem, was mir vom Kunden abverlangt wird? Unter dem Strich wird das nur die Bilanz entscheiden, schließlich will ich ja als Kaufmann mit wenigstens der "Schwarzen Null" in den Büchern dastehen!


----------



## lippfried (12. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Übrigens wird gemunkelt, dass bald wieder eine neue Farbe hinzu kommt - Firetiger.

Für welches Wetter ist die dann?


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Für die Silvesternacht in der City ....

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Norbi (12. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



lippfried schrieb:


> Übrigens wird gemunkelt, dass bald wieder eine neue Farbe hinzu kommt - Firetiger.
> 
> Für welches Wetter ist die dann?



Warscheinlich für Regen und Windstärke 12|kopfkrat
Das das mit der Wettermetode nicht hinhaut ist sowas von klar,jedenfalls hier in HH-Elbe:m


----------



## Revilo62 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Firetiger ist kaum zu definieren, hab ich natürlich auch in der Kiste, der hat schon bei Sonne und klarem Wasser und auch nachts Fisch gebracht, es gibt Tage, da sind die Fische völlig gaga.
Die Wettermethode ist sicherlich ein interessanter Ansatz und hilfreich bei Anfängern, aber sie ist kein Dogma

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (12. November 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



Norbi schrieb:


> Das das mit der Wettermetode nicht hinhaut ist sowas von klar,jedenfalls hier in HH-Elbe:m



Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen ansieht, wenn man liest, wer sie aller hat und fischt, dann geht die Methode voll auf. Es wird gefangen und wenn es nur der Angler ist.


----------



## JonnyBannana (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

zwar etwas offtopic aber nutzt wer den wobbler? finde den preis eigentlich extrem überzogen, nur weil da lieblingsköder draufsteht

wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe müsste das doch eigentlich 1:1 der hybrida  u1 sein und den gibts teilweise um die 5 euronen günstiger.....


----------



## Siever (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> zwar etwas offtopic aber nutzt wer den wobbler? finde den preis eigentlich extrem überzogen, nur weil da lieblingsköder draufsteht
> 
> wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe müsste das doch eigentlich 1:1 der hybrida  u1 sein und den gibts teilweise um die 5 euronen günstiger.....


Angebot und Nachfrage...  . Ist ja leider immer so. Viele Wobbler- und Gummifischmodelle kommen aus dem selben chinesischen Werk und bekommen dann den jeweiligen Firmenstempel. Wer dann das beste Marketing betreibt, gewinnt... . Und ja, der Wobbler ist in Zusammenarbeit mit Hybrida entstanden.


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich denke es kommt wirklich aufs Gewässer an. In Hamburg an der Elbe habe ich mit den Stinten super gefangen, hier am Rhein nicht einen einzigen Fisch! Hier gehen die Keitechs einfach gut! Am See beim Vertikalen hab ich mal einen Barsch auf Stint gefangen, das wars. Seit dem bleiben die Stinte zuhause...


----------



## fischbär (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> zwar etwas offtopic aber nutzt wer den wobbler? finde den preis eigentlich extrem überzogen, nur weil da lieblingsköder draufsteht
> 
> wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe müsste das doch eigentlich 1:1 der hybrida  u1 sein und den gibts teilweise um die 5 euronen günstiger.....




Jepp, sehe ich genauso. Totale Verarsche für einen Standardwobbler. Was an dem jetzt anders als an einem anderen 08/15 Wobbler sein soll, wer weiß. Richtig, die Marke! Dass es eine minimale Änderung des U1 ist, denke ich ebenfalls.


----------



## marcellus07 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt wirklich aufs Gewässer an. In Hamburg an der Elbe habe ich mit den Stinten super gefangen, hier am Rhein nicht einen einzigen Fisch! Hier gehen die Keitechs einfach gut! Am See beim Vertikalen hab ich mal einen Barsch auf Stint gefangen, das wars. Seit dem bleiben die Stinte zuhause...



 am Rhein bei Köln habe ich schon viele Zander und Barsche mit den Stint Shads erwischt.
 Die Keitech Worms geriggt sind auch ne richtige Waffe !
 Alles auf gedeckte Farben, schockfarben gehen irgendwie überhaupt nicht ..#d

Edit:
Ich schieb mir in moment richtige Filme auf die no action shads von lunker. Ich weiß auch nicht aber durch den fehlenden paddelschwanz hab ich beim jiggen einfach das beste Ködergefühl egal ob sand oder Kies. Bei kraut kann man sie riggen. 

Meine letzte erfahrung damit: Samstag auf der messe die lunkers gekauft - abends mit kumpel am see gejiggt - nix ging - im dunkeln auf no action gewechselt - tok .. tok... Bamm 

Kein Riese aber so macht das Spaß 






Und vom Kumpel hören "hätte niemals gedacht das du jetzt was auf no action fängst..." haha


----------



## Peno (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Hab auch 4 Farben oder so aber ausser mal nen kleinen hecht hatte ich auf die LK nit viel am Haken. Muss auch ehrlich sagen das ich die wirklich auf grund von youtube videos gekauft habe. Qualitativ find ich se auch nicht mal besonders gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcellus07 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Gummifische : Lieblingsköder...*

Ich hab damit schon zander, hecht und barsche gefangen. Hab nichts zu beanstanden. Vorallem kannste die auch länger fischen als das "hochwertige" keitech Material was nach einem guten drill schon nicht mehr am haken hält ....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------

